# Dress code ... business casual



## Henny Penny (5 Apr 2006)

Can anyone elaborate please? Are jeans acceptable?


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Apr 2006)

For business casual?  No.  They haven't been officially acceptable as business casual whereever I've worked, but some employers allow more lattitude than others in this respect.

Jeans would normally be ok on a Friday.


----------



## gearoid (5 Apr 2006)

In any company I have worked, business casual means no jeans, ie. chinos and cords. It would also generally mean a collared shirt for the gents.


----------



## Henny Penny (5 Apr 2006)

Thanks for the replies ...


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Apr 2006)

I'm guessing HP is a gal, so I don't really know what to tell her!

Blouse/ 'Top' and trousers?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2006)

Henny Penny said:
			
		

> Can anyone elaborate please? Are jeans acceptable?


 Why not ask the employer (?) in question if there is any doubt? Smart/business casual is fairly meaningless in my opinion. I only worked in one job where they ostensibly had a policy of smart casual but which meant anything you liked or else everybody just ignored the policy.


----------



## fobs (6 Apr 2006)

We have business casual on Fridays where men can basically wear a polo shirt and chinos/cords but no jeans. Women on the other hand can wear pretty much what they like each day but no jeans. CAn wear trousers/skirts/cropped trousers etc...with shirts,blouses,tops,jumpers and so each day is quite casual for us. We do not have to wear formal suits daily although some do.

(I actually find this semi-casual Friday to be the hardest as most people wear jeans outside of work to be casual and so have to go off and buy cords etc.. just for Fridays.Would prefer all business wear or all casual wear!)


----------



## Hibernicatio (6 Apr 2006)

When I asked one of my previous employers what business casual entailed I was told 'rugby casual'

I was more confused after that answer


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Apr 2006)

'Rugby casual' = Chinos, loafers + your team's jersey (beer gut and loud, braying voice optional).


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

Good job they didn't say soccer casual!


----------



## michaelm (6 Apr 2006)

fobs said:
			
		

> We have business casual on Fridays where men can basically wear a polo shirt and chinos/cords but no jeans.


Do they hand out lollipops on Fridays too? .  I would hate to work in a 'dress code' environment.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

michaelm said:
			
		

> I would hate to work in a 'dress code' environment.


Me too. Although from what I see around our (shared) building some organizations here must have such codes and "dress down Fridays". We were thinking of having a "dress up" Friday ourselves. Do you think my bum will look big in black?


----------



## Carpenter (6 Apr 2006)

I work in a company which has a very casual "dress code" however I notice that a "dress down Friday" has gradually slipped in which is fine for some- but some people take this one step too far and dress really badly IMHO.  "Dress down Friday" sometimes looks like: "Look at me- I'm dressed like I'm going to cut the grass/ just popping down to the shops".  And there's only so much wear left in that godawful "Tommy Hilfiger" sweatshirt!  You know who you are!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> I'm dressed like I'm going to cut the grass/ just popping down to the shops


What's objectionable about that?


----------



## Fabio (6 Apr 2006)

they've banned belly tops in our office.  Shame


----------



## Carpenter (6 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> What's objectionable about that?


 
Depends on whether it's the: "I'm just off to Marks for a focacia sandwich" or "I'm just odd down to LIDL to pick up some of those 25K bags of dog nuts they've on offer at the moment".  Some "casual" clothes shouldn't be worn outside the house!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

Sounds like snobbery to me.


----------



## Carpenter (6 Apr 2006)

OK, maybe I'm not a big fan of the shiny/ towelling tracksuit around the office on Friday- I have standards!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Apr 2006)

You don't have to be a fan of what others might wear to tolerate it and respect their right to choose. But snobbery can occlude logical thought I suppose.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Apr 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Do you think my bum will look big in black?


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## extopia (7 Apr 2006)

michaelm said:
			
		

> I would hate to work in a 'dress code' environment.



I was once the proud recipient of the following comment, on the aforementioned "casual Friday":

"This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, you REALLY know how to dress down!"

(In case you ask, Carpenter, I wasn't wearing a tracksuit, shiny or otherwise. Where do you work, by the way? )


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Apr 2006)

The only good thing about dress down day on Friday is ..... [broken link removed]


----------



## extopia (7 Apr 2006)

Eh, you lost me there sue!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> I was once the proud recipient of the following comment, on the aforementioned "casual Friday":
> 
> "This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, you REALLY know how to dress down!


I take it this was _Good Friday _and the smart alec was _Judas_? At least he was got overtime.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Apr 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Eh, you lost me there sue!


 
Thank crunchie its Friday.


----------



## fobs (7 Apr 2006)

I hate dress codes too and it makes it harder to decide what to wear plus you need a wardrbe of work clothes,business casual clothes and out of office with kids clothes and going out clothes. This is why I need so much clothes ( this is what I tell my husband and believe it myself at this stage!!!)


----------



## Emma1980 (16 Nov 2009)

sorry for dragging up an old thread but better than starting a new one!!

our office was always casual ie jeans trainers etc but then last tuesday evening they decided to change this. so off we all went out to buy new clothes. we were told female employees must wear "shirts blouses tops jumpers cardigans trousers or skirts". this was fine, we all came in today in our new gear! so today we get an email saying thanks for your co-operation, but what we meant was you have to wear a shirt or blouse and you can "team this up" with a jumper or cardigan!! absolutly fuming over this as i personally went out and spent €150.00 on new tops, trousers and shoes - i actually had to borrow this money as i am smashed at the moment especially being 6 weeks to christmas!! no way am i going out to spend more money on shirts, i find this completely unfair to allow us to go out and spend money on new clothes for them to change their minds about it!! am i within my rights to complain about this, the original email DID NOT state that we had to wear a shirt and i think it's bang out of order them changing their minds!!


----------



## becky (16 Nov 2009)

Emma1980 said:


> sorry for dragging up an old thread but better than starting a new one!!
> our office was always casual ie jeans trainers etc but then last tuesday evening they decided to change this. so off we all went out to buy new clothes. we were told female employees must wear "shirts blouses tops jumpers cardigans trousers or skirts". this was fine, we all came in today in our new gear! so today we get an email saying thanks for your co-operation, but what we meant was you have to wear a shirt or blouse and you can "team this up" with a jumper or cardigan!! absolutly fuming over this as i personally went out and spent €150.00 on new tops, trousers and shoes - i actually had to borrow this money as i am smashed at the moment especially being 6 weeks to christmas!! no way am i going out to spend more money on shirts, i find this completely unfair to allow us to go out and spend money on new clothes for them to change their minds about it!! am i within my rights to complain about this, the original email DID NOT state that we had to wear a shirt and i think it's bang out of order them changing their minds!!


 It seems very unfair. What did you buy that they didn't like? I know a few people who think women should always wear blouses/shirts at work. These same people don't like cardis either.  I call them people who don't read glossies and have a bit too much time on their hands. I own one shirt, zero horrid matchy suits - they only suit men and skinny women. I wear trousers, tops with cardies, dress with or without cardi. I have no advise on what you should next though as I'm PS and if they were to intoduce a dress code I can only hope the guidelines would be clear and they have some taste.


----------



## Brianne (16 Nov 2009)

I hate dress codes too and it makes it harder to decide what to wear plus you need a wardrbe of work clothes,business casual clothes and out of office with kids clothes and going out clothes. This is why I need so much clothes ( this is what I tell my husband and believe it myself at this stage!!!) 


http://www.workinstyle.com/wis-unif...dical-and-healthcare/healthcare_uniforms.html


----------



## Brianne (16 Nov 2009)

fobs said:


> I hate dress codes too and it makes it harder to decide what to wear plus you need a wardrbe of work clothes,business casual clothes and out of office with kids clothes and going out clothes. This is why I need so much clothes ( this is what I tell my husband and believe it myself at this stage!!!)



Thank goodness for the dress code in my 'office' !! Yet another perk of the public sector!!!

http://www.workinstyle.com/wis-unif...dical-and-healthcare/healthcare_uniforms.html


----------



## becky (16 Nov 2009)

Brianne said:


> I hate dress codes too and it makes it harder to decide what to wear plus you need a wardrbe of work clothes,business casual clothes and out of office with kids clothes and going out clothes. This is why I need so much clothes ( this is what I tell my husband and believe it myself at this stage!!!)
> Thank God for the dress code in the Public Sector!!!! At least we don't have that problem, yet another perk for us!!!!
> http://www.workinstyle.com/wis-unif...dical-and-healthcare/healthcare_uniforms.html


 There are more workers in the PS than nurses, doctors, physios etc..  I remember writing off working in the bank because I didn't like the uniforms.  I was 15 mind.


----------



## Brianne (16 Nov 2009)

There are more workers in the PS than nurses, doctors, physios etc..

 Yes and some of us aren't so stupid that we need to be told the obvious. It was just a joke for heaven's sake!!


----------



## becky (16 Nov 2009)

Brianne said:


> There are more workers in the PS than nurses, doctors, physios etc..
> Yes and some of us aren't so stupid that we need to be told the obvious. It was just a joke for heaven's sake!!


 You took me up wrong there Brianne. I don't think I implied that you were stupid.


----------



## Emma1980 (17 Nov 2009)

becky said:


> It seems very unfair. What did you buy that they didn't like? I know a few people who think women should always wear blouses/shirts at work. These same people don't like cardis either.  I call them people who don't read glossies and have a bit too much time on their hands. I own one shirt, zero horrid matchy suits - they only suit men and skinny women. I wear trousers, tops with cardies, dress with or without cardi. I have no advise on what you should next though as I'm PS and if they were to intoduce a dress code I can only hope the guidelines would be clear and they have some taste.



I bought 2 pairs of black trousers, 4 light v neck jumpers from dunnes, dressy type jumpers, below is the extract from the memo we received last week.

_*[FONT=&quot]Male employees are required to wear smart trousers and shirt/jumper; female employees are required to wear a shirt, blouse, top, cardigan, trousers or a skirt[/FONT]*_

Now to me, this does not state that we must only wear a blouse / shirt!!! 
Totally agree that they only suit skinny women though, i'm a size 16 and i can't get a shirt that would go across my chest unless i pay about 40euro in M&S for it, that's all well and good but i'd need 5 of them!!! And i do find shirts extremly uncomfortable too! They are not willing to make any contribution towards it and plain and simply, i cannot afford to go out and buy more clothes!!! The managers are only in their early 20's so you could be forgiven for thinking that they may have a slight bit of taste!!


----------

